# Solicitor recommendation for Medical Negligence



## tosullivan (18 Nov 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good solicitor that deals with medical negligence?  Preferably in Kildare, but will travel to Dublin/Wicklow/Laois.

Got names of a few from web, but they get slated on ratemysolicitor.ie

Thanks


----------



## mf1 (19 Nov 2010)

Michael Boylan of Augustus  Cullen & Co is well known - they are in Wicklow. 

mf


----------



## onq (22 Nov 2010)

tosullivan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good solicitor that deals with medical negligence?  Preferably in Kildare, but will travel to Dublin/Wicklow/Laois.
> 
> Got names of a few from web, but they get slated on ratemysolicitor.ie
> 
> Thanks



I would imagine that any large office will have access to specialists in whatever branch of law is required.

If its medical you will need a well-run case and expert witnesses.
Get the best advice you can before you start.
This isn't for a small-town solicitor.

ONQ.


----------



## anastasiablu (22 Nov 2010)

Malcomson Law,
Iceland House,
Arran Court,
Smithfield,
Dublin 7,


Phone: 01 874 4422 Fax: 01 874 4055 
Web Site Address: www.mlaw.ie

This is the firm who are representing the Hep C victims looking for compensation and almost entirely deal with medical negligence. I have no affiliation to them , but know someone using them.


----------



## ajapale (23 Nov 2010)

OT ratemysolicitor posts excised Ratemysolicitor has zero credibility, discuss.

Please stay on topic.


----------



## Springtide1 (28 Nov 2010)

have you tried Fiona Ormond in MJ O'COnnor Solicitors in Waterford. I'm not sure if she is on rate my soliciotr but I have heard good reports about her and she does nationwide cases.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2010)

Springtide1 said:


> have you tried Fiona Ormond in MJ O'COnnor Solicitors in Waterford. I'm not sure if she is on rate my soliciotr but I have heard good reports about her and she does nationwide cases.



Be very wary of any recommendations from first time posters


----------



## Bazoo (3 Dec 2010)

mf1 said:


> Michael Boylan of Augustus  Cullen & Co is well known - they are in Wicklow.
> 
> mf



Would second this recommendation: or at least for the firm - I have no knowledge of individual solicitors in the firm and know the firm by reputation only. One of the best firms for plaintiff med neg work.


----------

